# Shimano "junior cassette"(16-27) on R3



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I had DA 10 on my previous bike. When I built up the R3 I used a RED 11-26. It shifted fine, but was missing certain gears I liked. I also prefer 1T jumps for smoother cadence.

I found a gear calculator on Sheldon Browns Site. Most riders won't spin out a 53x11. I went with a ultegra 12-23 which has been perfect here is mostly flat southern NJ. The question is how big can I go on the small side of the cassette on an R3? I may pick up a 16-27(junior development) cassette for some of the hillier PA and Northern NJ rides I do from time to time. Is the 16T too big?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

53x16 @ 90rpm = ~23mph
53x16 @120rpm = ~30mph

You'll need more than that for Monday nights. Where have you been?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

TJ, what's going on? I stay away from that ride, there were too many close calls for my liking. I sometimes do their route solo though. One of my fav routes, but not a big fan of the group. I sold my mountain bike. Only got the cervelo and the Fuji tri bike. About the cassette, probably use it for the Bucks covered bridge Oct 19(you doing this ride?) I don't think I would use it for the Lancaster bridge ride, more rollers than big hills. I just remember my knees were killing me after the Bucks ride last year, they would like the easier gears this year.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep, it's me.
Just use the 11x26 for hilly rides or get a shimano 12x27. You will not have the same felling of missing gears riding rollers or hills like riding the flats.

I have a 50x34 with a 12x25 which really nice for the hills. I use to pop on a 13x29 for rides in the poconos before the compact.


----------

